# Please post pics of flat bar cross bikes



## ozbikebuddy

Hi all I need some assistance!

A little while back someone posted a pic of a Salsa Las Cruces equiped with flat bars and I think disc brakes.

I found this an inspiriring set up as it would suit my local area here in Australia really well.

I had a copy of tyhis pic but due to a computer meltdown late lkast year I have been unable to recover this pic, and since in the near future I will be getting my hands on a frame of similar set up from a local supplier i was hoping that everyone with a pic of a flat bar equiped cross bike might post for me to help me out, and provide me with some ideas.

Included here is a pic I've found on the forum and I'm using to display thw style of bike I mean. I apologise the the original poster of the pics as I have no idea where i found it it was the only pic i was able to recover in the file i had.

Thanks again all 

Ozbikebuddy


----------



## the pope

I like this thread.I'd like to see some, too.

I'm wondering how it works. Would you need to use a much longer stem? It seems that if you merely swapped drop bars for a flat bar or risers that you would lose leverage on a standing climb. Even with the use of bar ends.

You need to get your hands out in front of you.


----------



## FatTireFred

take a look at the Marin ALP line


----------



## colinr

the pope said:


> It seems that if you merely swapped drop bars for a flat bar or risers that you would lose leverage on a standing climb. Even with the use of bar ends.
> 
> You need to get your hands out in front of you.


IMO the leverage comes from bar width, not how far forward the bars are. MTB singlespeeders are the masters of leverage and they have wide bars, not long stems.


----------



## beantownbiker

colinr said:


> IMO the leverage comes from bar width, not how far forward the bars are. MTB singlespeeders are the masters of leverage and they have wide bars, not long stems.



AS a single speed mtn bike I resent the implication that I have a "short stem" !

j/k, 75mm suits me just fine


----------



## the pope

I agree that the bar width is a big factor in leverage. I've experienced that myself.

But I know that a standing climb with hands on hoods also provides more leverage than a standing climb with your hands back and a high head, like a cruiser bike.

Maybe I don't understand MTB geometry. Are the riser (or flat) bars on properly fit mountain bikes positioned further away from the saddle than the top of the drop bar would be on a traditional cross set-up?

I'm guessing so. (Maybe I should ask my smarty LBS, really I'm just wondering...)


----------



## colinr

the pope said:


> I agree that the bar width is a big factor in leverage. I've experienced that myself.
> 
> But I know that a standing climb with hands on hoods also provides more leverage than a standing climb with your hands back and a high head, like a cruiser bike.
> 
> Maybe I don't understand MTB geometry. Are the riser (or flat) bars on properly fit mountain bikes positioned further away from the saddle than the top of the drop bar would be on a traditional cross set-up?
> 
> I'm guessing so. (Maybe I should ask my smarty LBS, really I'm just wondering...)


How are you comparing leverage on the hoods vs leverage closer to your body? There's nowhere on drop bars to grip very well at that position. If you try to stand and hold the tops your hands will be much narrower than if they were on the hoods, which is why it will feel like crap.

MTB geometry is generally more upright than cross I would say, since aerodynamics are less of a factor and you need your arms to be more bent for absorbing larger bumps.


----------



## the pope

I'm not referring to climbing in the drops. Or aerodynamics.

But looking at the last two pictures, those look like about 120 stems.


----------



## SleeveleSS

ozbikebuddy said:


> Hi all I need some assistance!
> 
> A little while back someone posted a pic of a Salsa Las Cruces equiped with flat bars and I think disc brakes.
> 
> I found this an inspiriring set up as it would suit my local area here in Australia really well.
> 
> I had a copy of tyhis pic but due to a computer meltdown late lkast year I have been unable to recover this pic, and since in the near future I will be getting my hands on a frame of similar set up from a local supplier i was hoping that everyone with a pic of a flat bar equiped cross bike might post for me to help me out, and provide me with some ideas.
> 
> Included here is a pic I've found on the forum and I'm using to display thw style of bike I mean. I apologise the the original poster of the pics as I have no idea where i found it it was the only pic i was able to recover in the file i had.
> 
> Thanks again all
> 
> Ozbikebuddy


I remember seeing that first pic a while ago and thinking the bike definitely looked great.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

the pope said:


> But I know that a standing climb with hands on hoods also provides more leverage than a standing climb with your hands back and a high head, like a cruiser bike.


I disagree. My SS MTB geometry is way upright because I find the opposite to be true. YMMV.

That said, not everybody chooses flat bars because they want better leverage for climbing out of the saddle. A lot of XC racers swear by the stretched out "aero" position and prefer long cockpits and narrow, flat bars.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi

*Unsafe at any speed*

Here is my commuter. I call it The Fruitbat. Scrounged parts from the house, spent about$20 total putting it together (not including Thank You Beer to mechanic). That's the paint job it's had forever, not sure if original. The matching fenders are a perfect match, no?

It's an old RRB (Chicago framebuilder) frame made of Ishiwata. One inch steerer, with one inch Mavic headset (original old stock, still perfect). My husband fabricated the stem, yes it's supposed to look all rusty. Huge comfy Vittoria Randonneur tires on ridiculous CXP rims. Mid-90's Paul hubset, rear thread-on hub. 

Upside-down Campy chainstay protector for added sarcasm.

NOS Scott Ergo grips in the tasteful mid-80's camo pattern. Or barf pattern, if you prefer.

This is the bike I ride to prove riding a bike isn't all serious work. :thumbsup:


----------



## the pope

I'm thinking singlespeed.


----------



## ozbikebuddy

*thanks for the interest*

He all thanks for the interest in the topic, Keep the pics coming I'm going to add another pics i found on the Cotic web page.

As for the discussions about SS MTB riders etc, well I'm one of the Winning the DFL (dead f****** last title in 2003), wide bars r our thing, but stem length is a personal thing I runn a 110 on my On-One Inbred 29er as It feels a little short as there were only 2 sizes avalible in the 1st production run that mine is from, an 18 inch, and a 21 inch. If possible i would have got a 19.5 inch. On my 69er SS which is being built in the next 2 weeks I plan/hope to use a 80-90mm stem on the 20 inch On-One frame.

The idea i was trying to do with this thread was to do with in my area there are off road stuff to ride but its not really true MTB stuff. But I want something a little more like a cross bike, but more like a MTb riding position the pic of the blue Kona I put at the top of the thread id the stuff I'm on about. I plan mine to b a 1x8 arrangement 38 tooth on the front, the a 11/32 on the back using a Paul thumby shifter set-up.
I also have a road bike to get together in the next few weeks.

:aureola:


----------



## singlecross

*Here's my Gunnar...*

Here's my Gunnar Crosshairs w/discs. I used a longer stem to put the flat bar where my hoods would be on drop bars.

singlecross


----------



## pretender

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ONGYDR7STA8 @ 5:36


----------



## the pope

singlecross said:


> Here's my Gunnar Crosshairs w/discs. I used a longer stem to put the flat bar where my hoods would be on drop bars.


Beautiful bike. What kind of bars are you using? Flat, riser, sweep, carbon, alu?

Thanks.


----------



## singlecross

the pope said:


> Beautiful bike. What kind of bars are you using? Flat, riser, sweep, carbon, alu?
> 
> Thanks.


The bars are old aluminium Zoom Brahma MTB bars. Essentially bullhorns, flat with integrated bar ends.

singlecross


----------



## Streetking

Back to the good old 90es.... still a nice ride


----------



## RichP

Here's my Uncle John crosser; It's an aluminium frame (from the UK), Hayes disc brakes, Winwood carbon forks and carbon flat bars. Works really well, but not tried it with drop bars yet. Hope the image appears as well!


----------



## pretender

That's a really nice bike. Is there a way of removing those canti posts?


----------



## RichP

Thanks! The canti posts on the rear seat stays scew out no problem. Not sure about the posts on the Winwood carbon fork, had a go but they seemed a little stiff so I erred on the side of caution! Had visions of cracking carbon fibre!


----------



## Race

Here's a flat bar cyclecross bike I just put together. Don't have any intention of racing. I just wanted a fast bike for around town and light trail use. I have a Voodoo Canzo 29er to handle the rough stuff!!! 

The Slingshot DD-X Weighs about 19 1/2 pounds as pictured. 

The wheelset in the photo is off my wife's specialized Tricross. Had to give them back to her. :-( 
I have a set of Mavic cosmos wheels on it currently. Thinking of upgrading, any suggestions for new wheels? Considering Roval Classique Pave SL's or Easton EA90 SL's
I'm 6'2" and weigh 200 pounds.


----------



## Dion

Hello, old thread.

View attachment 211670


View attachment 211671


View attachment 211672


----------



## wvucyclist




----------



## m_s

If I had the money to build a bike just for racing, I would at least try flat bars. I think they make a lot of sense for a lot of courses. Much better handling IMO than drops, and you don't need multiple hand positions in a race less than an hour long. I would imagine you would go with a slightly longer stem to compensate for the reduced reach of drops, however even narrow flat bars are wider than most drop bars, so the width adds to the reach a bit.

Disadvantages would be aero position on pavement sections, and maybe sprinting (but maybe not). Anyone set up a race bike with flats/risers?


----------



## Dion

m_s said:


> If I had the money to build a bike just for racing, I would at least try flat bars. I think they make a lot of sense for a lot of courses. Much better handling IMO than drops, and you don't need multiple hand positions in a race less than an hour long. I would imagine you would go with a slightly longer stem to compensate for the reduced reach of drops, however even narrow flat bars are wider than most drop bars, so the width adds to the reach a bit.
> 
> Disadvantages would be aero position on pavement sections, and maybe sprinting (but maybe not). Anyone set up a race bike with flats/risers?


I'm racing my bike with the wide flat bar tomorrow. Did the 1st race with drops and did the switch for the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## wvucyclist

I built that black bike for racing, as last year all the racing in Ohio were pure muck. This year it's much faster, much drier, so it might be overkill. Now I'm kind of wishing I didn't do disk, and just built it as a flat bar bike. I'll race it one of these days.


----------



## Keski




----------



## limba

View attachment 211765

View attachment 211766

View attachment 211767

View attachment 211768

View attachment 211769


----------



## 88 rex

m_s said:


> If I had the money to build a bike just for racing, I would at least try flat bars. I think they make a lot of sense for a lot of courses. Much better handling IMO than drops, and you don't need multiple hand positions in a race less than an hour long. I would imagine you would go with a slightly longer stem to compensate for the reduced reach of drops, however even narrow flat bars are wider than most drop bars, so the width adds to the reach a bit.
> 
> Disadvantages would be aero position on pavement sections, and maybe sprinting (but maybe not). Anyone set up a race bike with flats/risers?



I agree. But I would have my bars pretty low, so I don't think the aero on flat sections would be much of an issue (bend the elbows), and sprinting shouldn't be hindered.


----------



## Dion

88 rex said:


> I agree. But I would have my bars pretty low, so I don't think the aero on flat sections would be much of an issue (bend the elbows), and sprinting shouldn't be hindered.


I grew up BMX'ing (freestyle) so sprinting with a wide, flat handlebar is actually more natural for me, personally. The only disadvantage I could find is when shouldering for a hill climb. Rather than do the traditional shoulder, arm under downtube and across to the left drop (if the bike is on your right shoulder), I would shoulder the bike, wrap my arm up over and around the _top tube_ and grab the left grip. That's actually a very solid hold and you still have your left hand free.


----------



## marty_hd

Sorta flat alt bars


----------



## deuxdiesel

I had a Presidio very much like the one pictured above- flat bars, thumbies with SRAM TT 500 shifters etc. What I found was that any course that was an advantage to ride flat bars on, it was even better to just ride a 29er. Also, since I pretty much ride on the hoods at all times, the flat bar required a stem that was about 20-30 mm longer to get the same steering feel, otherwise it was very "twitchy".


----------



## Dion

deuxdiesel said:


> I had a Presidio very much like the one pictured above- flat bars, thumbies with SRAM TT 500 shifters etc. What I found was that any course that was an advantage to ride flat bars on, it was even better to just ride a 29er. Also, since I pretty much ride on the hoods at all times, the flat bar required a stem that was about 20-30 mm longer to get the same steering feel, otherwise it was very "twitchy".


Yes. After today's race, I think I need a 130mm stem and and put my 660mm carbon bar back on (instead of the insanely wide one I have pictured with my Pake). The thumbie shifter worked EXCELLENT today.


----------



## Killroy

A good flat bar set-up could save 200g, which could compensate for hydraulic disk brakes with and brake even.


----------



## p lo

*ritchey*

ritchey mt cross. i rode this thing tonight around our beat up, rutted, loose, rocky practice course and it felt so good. flat bars, 45c front and 44C rear tires, v-brakes.


----------



## saird

Ahhhhhhh my eyes! How could you do that to those poor cyclocross bikes!


----------



## Dion

Updated my bike with a different bar/stem combo. I think I found the sweet spot for me - worked great at the last race.

View attachment 212714


View attachment 212715


...and then this... well, this is just for fun.

View attachment 212716


----------



## RRRoubaix

My wife is just getting into racing. She had a new Rad Jake built up and asked me why 'Cross bikes "need" drop bars...
I replied "uhh... well, there were one or two occasions where I actually had to sprint last year..."
So she stuck w/ the flat bars. (Can't really ride drop bars due to a neck condition).

Her results so far (4 races in) have all been better than mine- so maybe she's on to something!!

View attachment 212906


----------



## Killroy

Since a flat bar is going to sit you up a little taller since the reach is not as much as the on the hoods position of a drop bar do you want to:

A. Get a slightly bigger frame if your on the cusp of 2 sizes.
B. Get a longer stem 
C. Combo of A & B


----------



## 88 rex

Killroy said:


> Since a flat bar is going to sit you up a little taller since the reach is not as much as the on the hoods position of a drop bar do you want to:
> 
> A. Get a slightly bigger frame if your on the cusp of 2 sizes.
> B. Get a longer stem
> C. Combo of A & B


Combo of A&B., but more of B.


----------



## tjanson

I run drop bars and Shimergo, but I am intrigued by a flat bar setup for cost/ weight/ practicality reasons.


Maybe off the thread topic, but here are what I see as the advantages of flat bars:

1. Cheap, light parts. Let's say you go 1x9. Sram X0 or X9 gripshift runs you about $30 and is super light. +70 for a X9 super short cage derailleur. $30 SRAM 12-26 cassette, $20 SRAM chain, $20-30 bucks for some old XTR V-brake levers or similar. That's $180 for a light, super reliable setup! The shifter/levers would weigh in at about (edit) 300 grams. A pair of Campy levers is about 350g and a pair of Shimano levers about 500g fwiw. 

2. Easier maintenance. No unwrapping of bar tape to change cables, no bar tape to scrub, shifters won't clog with mud, etc.

3. Since you are running flat bar levers, you can run v-brakes and have good power, no shudder, good modulation....and a pair of tektro mini-vs are only $20!

All that being said, I'm a killer for tradition and with any luck I'll be racing the UCI field soon, so no flat bars for me.


----------



## Killroy

^^^^^^^^
1, 2, 3. shhhh, don't give away the secret. Drop bars and Road Bike Shifter/Lever Combos are heavy (Disc Brake heavy).


----------



## cs1

marty_hd said:


> Sorta flat alt bars


What kind of bars are those? They look a lot more comfortable than standard MTB flat bars.


----------



## marty_hd

cs1 said:


> What kind of bars are those? They look a lot more comfortable than standard MTB flat bars.


Misfit Psycles' FUbars: http://www.psyclestore.com/products.php?product=FU-Bar-Handlebar


----------



## jeremyb

Dion said:


> Updated my bike with a different bar/stem combo. I think I found the sweet spot for me - worked great at the last race.
> 
> View attachment 212714



Awesome, love the color and mix of retro and new parts


----------



## ktm300

Nashbar X. Built it up from spare MTB parts, hence the flat bar and discs. 1x8 now, will go 1x9 if I like it. I have 36T, 42T, and 46T options, so will go with a larger chainring as I sort it out.
Ought to work great for gravel grinding this winter.


----------



## umarth

marty_hd said:


> Misfit Psycles' FUbars:


Dayum. I was going to guess FU2s...

I'm thinking about going to flat bars on mine, but drop bars are so dang comfy and I don't ride it on singletrack often enough to warrant the swap.


----------



## Sheepo

Here is a question. Obviously you need more reach when you swap. How much more reach will simulate drops? I have a 120mm stem on cowbell bars, and Im considering swapping to 580mm flats. 

Do you think a 130 or 140mm stem would copy the hoods position I already have better?


----------



## atpjunkie

*not mine*

but cool anyhow


----------



## jrm

*On-one Freegle bar*

+ 120 x 0 EA 70. One one pompino/Sturmey Archer 2spd kickback hub/mavic OPs/ Tserv 32cs 
The freegle bar gets my hands further forward and i can stand w/o feeling like the bars in my lap.


----------



## crossracer

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/?action=view&current=5A4E6F50-3462-4271-953B-06DDB1D0B615-1849-000002567097E412.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/5A4E6F50-3462-4271-953B-06DDB1D0B615-1849-000002567097E412.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>


Here is mine. I didnt change the stem lenght, it just put me more into a comfortable position, which i like. 

ANd even though im not racing, this bike is still a great bike to ride.

Bill


----------



## Sheepo

Is everyone able to get the reach they need? I have a 140mm stem on the way to try with flats. Really worried I wont be able to get enough reach out of my bike. 

It may be on par with my mtb which may be too short for CX racing...


----------



## wvucyclist

I used a 120, and as I've been getting older, the TT I want has been getting shorter. My latest drop bar bike has a tt 2 cm shorter than my flat bar cross bike (with a 100 stem), so I'm about 40mm longer on the flat bar bike from saddle to bar clamp.


----------



## Sheepo

And your road and CX bikes have similar reach? 

The drop bar has a 100mm stem and 20mm shorter top tube(than the flat ba bike)

and the flat bar has a 120mm stem and a 20mm longer top tube (than the drop bar bike)


----------



## wvucyclist

Your summary is correct.
Well, they're two cx bikes, but they feel very similar. The flat bar bike isn't as upright as when I'm on the tops of the drop bar, but isn't as aggressive as when I'm in the drops. Overall, I feel much more in control with the flat bar and I use it when it's more technical riding.


----------



## Streetking

2005 Moots Psychlo-X.....


----------



## pretender

That bike is so ridiculous that it's almost cool.


----------



## cs1

pretender said:


> That bike is so ridiculous that it's almost cool.


I don't know about ridiculous but I just can't stop looking at it. I like it.


----------



## Sheepo

Streetking said:


> 2005 Moots Psychlo-X.....


Dood, what kind of bars are those? Traditional mustache?

You got a picture of the cockpit?


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason

Sheepo said:


> Dood, what kind of bars are those? Traditional mustache?
> 
> You got a picture of the cockpit?


They look like Mary bars to me.










I think Origin8 has a similar bar also, but I'm too lazy to try and look that up.


----------



## Streetking

Jones H-Bar.....


----------

